# Please please please!



## Myia09 (Jun 28, 2011)

My mom was nominated by my brother's hospital to recieve a makeover. After the makeover, she is now in the running for a cash reward.

The makeover is for women who have overcome great obstacles.

My mother is a mom of a special needs AND terminally ill child. She was left a single mother after the father of her kids passed away unexpectantly. My mom really deserves this. I know the lady in first place is a cancer survivor and has a great story, but my mom has been through so much and contintues to work through the obstcals of having an autistic son who also has a life threatning desiese. Not to mention two other children, one of which she still has to support. None of this was made easeir when their father passed away two years ago the day after halloween..to be found by his 8 year old daughter. Please vote for her 

Her name is Diana Milone. All you ahve to do is click!

http://www.matrix.com/content/2011/jcpenney/index.aspx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Voted. It is easier to type 'Diana Milone' in the search bar to find her profile to vote.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi I voted too. How many times can you vote. I didn't read it all as I'm at work.:shock:

Susan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 28, 2011)

I voted!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 28, 2011)

voted, good luck


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jun 28, 2011)

I voted 
Your moms make-over looks wonderful!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think you can only vote once a day! Thank you everyone! this means a bunch to me!


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 28, 2011)

Voted! Oh, and tell her I think she's gorgeous


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 28, 2011)

Voted. Best of wishes!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 28, 2011)

gr..gr..gr... sorry for the double post. i get impatcient and start clicking... Sorry


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 28, 2011)

voted, a little harder as we are Canadian, but it was accepted. On page 5 if anyone is looking for her.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 1, 2011)

Just voted! Your mom is beautiful!


----------



## supermissdeedee (Jul 1, 2011)

voted


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 1, 2011)

Voted


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks gusy so much!


----------



## Violet23 (Jul 2, 2011)

Voted, your mum looks beautiful! I hope she wins leaseplease:


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jul 4, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## grumpybabies (Jul 5, 2011)

voted


----------



## Nela (Jul 6, 2011)

I couldn't vote because I am in the Netherlands but I wanted to say that she looked gorgeous and I really hope she wins.


----------

